# Fishneedit 150watt MH



## thefishmanlives (Feb 15, 2008)

Just setup my 150watt Metal Halide to go over my 29 gallon from fishneedit.com. Cost me $133 and you can get it with 6700 or 8000k bulbs (or higher K ones for Salt). I actually got one of the 6700 and one of the 8000k. Have only tried the 6700 so far and its Ok, its a little greenish for me but 6700 bulbs always are (I used 9325s when I had PCs). This is a great fixture. Comes with legs to mount if off the back of the tank so it fits any size tank, and also comes with a hanging kit. Ballast is magnetic but cant hear it at all, its inside my stand. Overall im really pleased with the fixture and Im glad I went with MH over T5HO. The shimmering affect is awesome and the legs allow me to mount it about 11" off the tank. Had it on for a few hours and its actually cooler then with my 65x2 PC and 20x2 t12 fixtures on it, so all those guys on here who said id have heat problems, step your game up and get off the bandwagon. Ive talked to a few people who have leggy plants with T5s (we are talking about the more the budget fixtures obviously not about teks or similar). My sole purpose is to have nice plants all the way to the bottom of the stem. So far I feel like this is going to be about the amount of light I wanted, especially with it mounted 11" off the tank. Right now Im runing it for 5.5 hours a day. If algae starts to become an issue, Ill hang it from the suspension kit and raise it up higher. Still can figure out how someone could say this would be too much light but a 4 bulbs t5ho fixture (tek, etc) wouldnt be. In conclusion, Im really really please with the light, it was a snap to setup, has a quality appearance and feel, and no major issues so far. we'll see how it goes from here. :smow:


----------



## bgzbgz (Jul 6, 2007)

133 for mh sounds like a good deal, where did you get it?


----------



## Left C (Jun 14, 2005)

Wow!!

Dang, that is very good info.

Geisemann sells T5 Midday bulbs at 6000K.

Orlando knows of a place that sells the Aqua flora bulbs, bulbs but they have a different name. There are also other bulbs available.


re are other bulbs offered.


----------



## thefishmanlives (Feb 15, 2008)

www.fishneedit.com i love this lamp...the MH light looks so sweeet


----------



## thefishmanlives (Feb 15, 2008)

btw, i installed the 8000k bulb and this is the one to get from them. Not as red as the GE 9325, which is my fav, but way better then the 6700 which im not big on.


----------



## thefishmanlives (Feb 15, 2008)

btw, i installed the 8000k bulb and this is the one to get from them. Not as red as the GE 9325, which is my fav, but way better then the 6700 which im not big on.


----------



## stuckintexas (Aug 12, 2008)

hey im looking at getting a MH light and i found a coralife aqualight 150W for 300 dollars, this is half that price. why do you think there is such a price gap? looks like you have been running this for two months, how is it so far? i wont be able to hang it from my ceiling so i would be using the mounting arms. do they look durable? which way do you have it mounted?


----------



## stuckintexas (Aug 12, 2008)

how is the light? does it have much spill off into the room? thanks.


----------



## bgzbgz (Jul 6, 2007)

stuckintexas said:


> hey im looking at getting a MH light and i found a coralife aqualight 150W for 300 dollars, this is half that price. why do you think there is such a price gap? looks like you have been running this for two months, how is it so far? i wont be able to hang it from my ceiling so i would be using the mounting arms. do they look durable? which way do you have it mounted?


The coralife is hqi this is mogul. 2 different kinds of mh.


----------



## kwc1974 (Jan 4, 2006)

bgzbgz said:


> The coralife is hqi this is mogul. 2 different kinds of mh.


But the website clearly state HQI MH not mogul.

also everything I have read about this light is good so far. Might pick up a few when thay are back in stock.


----------



## bgzbgz (Jul 6, 2007)

Sorry it is HQI.


----------

